# [off topic] fosdem le 26 et 27/02 2005

## belgiuman

alors voilà, le fosdem c pour bientot, pour ceux qui savent pas ce que sait, c'est un grand rassemblement de gros geek linuxiens à Bruxelles

Cette année on aura même la chance d'avoir un débat sur l'emerge de gentoo par Marius Mauch

C'est gratuit alors hésiter pas à venir.

Pour les différentes infos: http://www.fosdem.org/2005

pour les infos sur les différents débat et pour poser vos questions: http://www.fosdem.org/2005/index/news/speakers

----------

## Intruder

J'y serais !!!! Qui d'autre?

----------

## kernelsensei

le dimanche surement .. car le samedi j'ai un exam !

----------

## zdra

J'y serai presque surement, ça se passe dans mon unif   :Laughing: 

D'ailleur ce serait une occasion pour rassembler un peu la communauté gentoo autour d'une bonne biere belge non ? (ah euh oui, autour d'une conférence opensource pardont  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## -spirit-

je serais présent également  :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

Ca fait depuis quelque temps que je dois passer en Belgique alors peut être ....

----------

## kernelsensei

vu la tournure des evenements ya des chances que j'y sois le samedi aussi !!

----------

## zdra

n'oubliez pas d'etre présent à ça :

http://www.fosdem.org/2005/index/speakers/speakers_mauch

J'y serai en tout cas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ca serait cool qu'on se rencontre !! 

Histoire de pas se melanger les pinceaux le jour J et afin de pouvoir savoir ou est tel ou tel, je propose qu'on se passe nos Num. de portables via PM / Jabber ! ne pas oublier les prefixes +33 ou autre (la belgique c'est combien ?) ..

----------

## zdra

Bonne idée !

J'ai plus de gsm temporairement, mais qd j'aurai mon nouveau jle donnerai à ceux qui comptent venir  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

+32 non pour la Belgique, ça me tente bien cette histoire!!!

----------

## Longfield

chier, Bruxelles ça fait loin quand même depuis la Suisse, sinon ça aurait été avec plaisir vu que j'ai les vacances et plus de projets à rendre à ce moment-là !!!

----------

## fafounet

Est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui partiront de paris ou passeront par paris en voiture ou bien qui seraient intérréssé pour y aller en voiture ?

----------

## gabo

Ahhhh ca m'interesse aussi ! Y a t il des personnes de Lyon ou alentours qui sont intéréssées ?

On pourrait faire du co-voiturage.

Alors ????  :Smile: 

----------

## limacette

J'y serai, comme c est organisé par l'ULB et peut-etre meme que je serai derrière le bar...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fafounet

Ca sera quoi le mot de passe pour avoir des bieres gratuites   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Vous me preparez un rapport complet et detaille sans fautes de frappes, hein?

C'est trop tard pour reserver un billet d'avion :/

----------

## fafounet

Apparement un pote pourra emmener de paris, alors si qqun est intérréssé, faites moi un signe jabberesque

----------

## AssiuM

moi je crois que j'y serais, ça pourrait être très sympa   :Cool: 

----------

## TGL

Je suis bien tenté, mais pas encore sûr d'être dispo, on verra bien. Sinon, les non locaux, vous comptez vous loger comment dans l'ensemble ? Le CHAB ? (J'y étais l'an dernier, ça le fait bien pour débarquer en groupe, enfin c'est pas cher et y'a un bar quoi...)

----------

## ercete

moui

je suis bien intéressé aussi !

Seulement de Montpellier je crois que je bats des records de distance  :Sad: 

Donc si il y a des montpellierains (ou bien natifs occitans) qui partent en voiture,

je suis preneur

J'ai aussi la voiture s'il le faut mais mes moyens sont limités, je ne partirai pas à moins de quatre personnes.

edit: je suis à la fac et j'ai pas le net chez moi donc post sur le forum ou email pour me contacter.

----------

## TGL

À noter que si vous avez des questions à poser à un des nombreux participants de cette édition, c'est le moment (enfin d'ici au 30 janvier) :

http://linuxfr.org/2005/01/23/18153.html

----------

## J4nus

je serai également présent..

----------

## DaiKo

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> moui
> 
> je suis bien intéressé aussi !
> 
> Seulement de Montpellier je crois que je bats des records de distance 
> ...

 

bah je suis à Mende (300km au dessus de Montpellier sur l'autoroute vers Clermont Ferrand) par contre j'ai une voiture mais elle fera pas l'allée-retour (deja qu'elle m'a laché sur Mende-Nantes) apres ça depend du prix... parceque en ce moment je suis un peu a sec...

----------

## TGL

 *TGL wrote:*   

> À noter que si vous avez des questions à poser à un des nombreux participants de cette édition, c'est le moment (enfin d'ici au 30 janvier) :
> 
> http://linuxfr.org/2005/01/23/18153.html

 

Pouf pouf. Je me permets de vous rappelez que la deadline pour poser vos questions est ce dimanche au matin. Parmis les interviewés, il y a notament Marius Mauch (dev' de l'équipe Portage, et mainteneur de pas mal de paquets de app-portage/*), donc si qqch vous passe par la tête, dépêchez vous, c'est le moment...

----------

## theturtle123

j'y serai aussi   :Laughing: 

je pars de lille avec des potes 

j'éspère en recontrer quelques uns d'ici !

faut que quelqu'un crie "foruuum" au speecj de marius mauch pour qu'on se rassemble 

(non c'est pas moi qui le fait, jsuis timide   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## TGL

Tiens bah Turtle, juste au cas où, si t'as une place pour Lille/Bruxelle à l'aller ou au retour, ça m'intéresserait probablement (je viendrai de Rennes, mais j'ai ma frangine à Lille et j'en profiterai bien pour la squatter une soirée à un bout ou l'autre du WE).

----------

## _tebra_

Je serai également là. Ca va pas être facile pour se retrouver entre Gentoosiens.

----------

## zdra

ben à la présentation au début on fait des grand signes au milieu de l'auditoire et on se verra bien :p

----------

## fafounet

Si on porte des nez rouges ca devrait faire l'affaire ...

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, perso, j'ai deja le numero de portable de 6 membres du forum qui y vont, je peux faire office de point de rassemblement  :Very Happy: 

en esperant que les portables de Enlight et fafounet passent a l'etanger  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fafounet

Je vérifirai mais normalement pas de problème

----------

## J4nus

on peut se donner rendez-vous dans le foyer (c'est l'espace bar - pic-nique) dans une salle de l'ulb

----------

## TGL

Et on pourrait aussi probablement se laisser des petites annonces au niveau du stand Gentoo. J'imagine bien les affiches du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> forums.gentoo.org::French
> 
> Prochain rencard des forumistes ici à 11h.
> 
> (J'aurai un gigot dans la main droite.)
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Et on pourrait aussi probablement se laisser des petites annonces au niveau du stand Gentoo. J'imagine bien les affiches du genre :
> 
>  *Quote:*    .... (J'aurai un gigot dans la main droite.) ...
> 
> TGL. 
> ...

 

Et moi une biere ....

----------

## plate

Ne me dites pas que vous n'êtes pas au courant du DevRoom de Gentoo au FOSDEM ?  :Shocked:  A mon avis vous n'auriez pas de très graves problèmes à vous retrouver dans une salle remplie jusq'au toit de Gentooistes, quand-même... Suffit de chanter qc de Brel, quoi, et puisqu'on sera bien a Bruxelles, je propose "Il pleut".  :Mr. Green: 

Le programme du DevRoom voici sur la page de Pylon, responsable de l'organisation du FOSDEM coté Gentoo officiel.

----------

## kernelsensei

ya aussi ca : GPG Keysigning at FOSDEM 2005

----------

## bollzy

J'ai une place qui vient de se liberer chez moi, donc si il y a qqun d'interessé, qu'il me le signale.

À savoir: Le sofa-lit sera déjà pris (donc il faudra utiliser le sol), le FOSDEM est à 15 minutes à pied de mon apparte, nous seront entre geeks de 20 à 24 ans, nous aimons la bière, nous avons le Net et un frigo.

Donc, la personne qui est interessée devra amener de quoi dormir (sac de couchage, lit auto-gonflant, etc), de quoi boire (bières), de quoi rire (bonnes blagues, discution) et être apte à s'intégrer à la vie estudiantine asocial (comprenez cloitré dans apparte entrain de geeker derrière une bière).

Les allergiques aux poils de chiens devront s'abstenir, désolé.

Ayant une IRL d'ogranisée ce weekend là, il faudra que vous puissiez rester un moment sans guide (ou m'accompagner) pour ensuite se retrouver à un point de rendez-vous (l'appartement ?)

Le/la geek(e) (µ_µ) pourra venir à partir du vendredi si il le souhaite.

Pour les demande/info: Adresse effacéeLast edited by bollzy on Sun Feb 27, 2005 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fafounet

Pour l'instant je ne sais pas où crécher, donc c'est une proposition intérressante. 

Pour ce qui est du sac de couchage c'est bon, les poils je m'en fous, la bière j'aurais et les blagues ca devrait pouvoir se trouver

----------

## bollzy

Je propose aux interessés de jetter un oeil sur cette page de wiki, et d'y ajouter les éventuelles choses que vous voudriez y ajouter.

http://www.bollzy.com/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=FOSDEM2005

 *Quote:*   

> Pour l'instant je ne sais pas où crécher, donc c'est une proposition intérressante.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du sac de couchage c'est bon, les poils je m'en fous, la bière j'aurais et les blagues ca devrait pouvoir se trouver

 

Tu confirme ?

----------

## Enlight

Moi je lance un appel a copaïlote   :Very Happy:  ! parceque 5 h de routes seul, je pense que je me serrais suicidé avant... donc si qulqu'un est sur mon trajet sachant que je pars de colmar dans le Haut-Rhin

edit : un bon sens de l'orientation serait fortement apprécié   :Wink: 

@ kernel... heu pour le portable, très bonne question!  :Shocked: 

----------

## fafounet

 *bollzy wrote:*   

> Je propose aux interessés de jetter un oeil sur cette page de wiki, et d'y ajouter les éventuelles choses que vous voudriez y ajouter.
> 
> http://www.bollzy.com/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=FOSDEM2005
> 
>  *Quote:*   Pour l'instant je ne sais pas où crécher, donc c'est une proposition intérressante.
> ...

 

Bah en fait le truc c'est que je vais voir que fait mon pote et sa copine. J'ai pas envie de les laisser se demmerder (surtout que c'est lui conduit   :Very Happy:  )

Je donnerai ma réponse définitive sous peu

----------

## mrlag

Bonjour

Je suis partant pour aller au Fosdem aussi

J'habite Paris et ne paye pas très cher le train (mon père est à la SNCF).

Aussi je cherche plutot un logement, mais si il reste une place dans une voiture je pense que c'est plus sympa de faire un trajet en voiture à plusieurs que en train tout seul :p

Donc s'il vous reste des places !

Mon jabber : mrlag@amessage.info

ps1 : J'ai déjà mis fafounet dans ma liste des contacts mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de lui parler encore, mes dernières semaines furent très chargés.

ps2 : Ca ne me dérange pas de dormir par terre ...

----------

## fafounet

Il reste une place dans la voiture qui m'emmene donc c'est bon. Je t'envoies mes coordonnées par MP

----------

## bollzy

Fafounet et Mrlag, vous êtes les bienvenus ici, mais je rappel une dernière fois qu'il n'y a plus aucun lit dispo.

Donc, il faudra emporter avec vous:

- de quoi dormir (matela auto-gonflant, sac de couchage, ...)

- de quoi acheter à manger (on cuisinera à l'appartement donc ne prenez pas de junk-food)

- de quoi boire (décapsuleur, budget bière)

- de quoi vous connecter si notebook (wiki, RJ45)

- un bon bain avant de venir si vous ne voulez pas faire la file pour prendre une douche/un bain à l'appartement (on sera probablement 7 dans un petit appartement)

Le serveur Jabber.org fesant chier son monde, je vous invite à prendre contact avec moi par eMail sur Adresse effacée.

Important pour ceux qui viennent en voiture, pour le retour vers Paris il faudra prendre l'autoroute «Mons-Paris», Le nom des villes en Belgique existant dans les deux langues principales du pays, n'oubliez pas que «Mons» en néerlandais s'appel «Bergen». Si vous chercher cette autoroute depuis "une partie néerlandophone" de l'autoroute, vous devrez suivre la direction «Bergen-Parijs».

La ville de «Lille» quant à elle se nomme «Rijsel» en Néerlandais.

Oui je sais, les néerlandophones sont machiavéliques.Last edited by bollzy on Sun Feb 27, 2005 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrlag

Merci Bollzy

Les cartes bleues VISA marchent elles en belgique sans avoir d'option 'international' ou faut il se ramener avec du liquide ?

----------

## bollzy

 *mrlag wrote:*   

> Merci Bollzy
> 
> Les cartes bleues VISA marchent elles en belgique sans avoir d'option 'international' ou faut il se ramener avec du liquide ?

 

Le principe d'une carte de visite est qu'elle soit international non ? Passe un petit coups de fils à ta banque pour être fixé, c'est la meilleure façon d'avoir une réponse. Ici on prend la visa par tout, mais je pense qu'il serait plus simple et plus sécurisé d'apporter du liquide sur place. Après tout ce n'est qu'un weekend. Personnellement je vois les carte de crédit comme des mesures d'urgence...

Attention hein fieu, si tu veux venir en Belgique une fois, il te faudra trouver des Euros Belges deux fois !

Au fait, si vous voulez venir à partir de Jeudi soir, il 'y a aucune problem car j'ai le vendredi de Libre ;)

----------

## mrlag

Ok j'ai tel pour la carte bleue ya pas de pbm (c'est au cas où).

Moi je suis dispo si les autres sont partants pour venir plus tôt.

----------

## bollzy

Pour ceux qui viennent jusque chez moi, le numéro pour me joindre est numéro effacé (numéro de portable).Last edited by bollzy on Sun Feb 27, 2005 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

bollzy tu devrais peut être pas mettre ton numero comme ça sur le forum, tu ferais mieux de l'envoyer par message privé, sinon y a encore des petits malins qui risquent de s'amuser a t'appeller parcequ'ils auront trouvé ton numéro ici...

enfin je dis ça comme ça moi?? après j'ai peut etre une vision trop pessimiste du monde ....

----------

## bollzy

Qu'il m'appel, qu'il m'appel ce n'est pas ça qui va me faire peur ;)

Et puis il y aura bien un modo assez gentils pour effacer mon numéro du thread quand ce dernier sera devenu inutile...

----------

## TGL

 *bollzy wrote:*   

> Et puis il y aura bien un modo assez gentils pour effacer mon numéro du thread quand ce dernier sera devenu inutile...

 

Tu pourras le faire toi même  :Smile:  (tu peux éditer tes propres posts à posteriori)

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> bollzy tu devrais peut être pas mettre ton numero comme ça sur le forum, tu ferais mieux de l'envoyer par message privé, sinon y a encore des petits malins qui risquent de s'amuser a t'appeller parcequ'ils auront trouvé ton numéro ici...
> 
> enfin je dis ça comme ça moi?? après j'ai peut etre une vision trop pessimiste du monde ....

 

Meuh non, ici tu peux même lacher ton ip et ton môt de passe root  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  ! Y'a que de l'altruiste!

----------

## kopp

j'pensais pas vraiment aux gens de la communauté, mais plus à un gars de passage comme ça, m'enfin j'suis peut-être un peu parano il est vrai  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

interview de M. Mauch : http://www.fosdem.org/2005/index/interviews/interviews_mauch

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> j'pensais pas vraiment aux gens de la communauté, mais plus à un gars de passage comme ça, m'enfin j'suis peut-être un peu parano il est vrai 

 

Heu c'était une blague!

----------

## bollzy

Je rappel quand même à ceux qui viendrais loger chez moi que je n'ai aps encore reçu la moindre information me permettant de la contacter et de leur donner mon adresse... Il serait peut-être temps non ?

----------

## fafounet

Oui oui je fais ca en privé

----------

## _tebra_

Moi aussi je peux loger une ou 2 personnes. Prévenez moi par message privé

----------

## k-root

Ramener des photos !  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *k-root wrote:*   

> Ramener des photos ! 

 

ouais, pas de probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

bon Fosdem bande de chanceux, je ne peux pas venir (exa + distance). Mais je compte sur vous pour faire un petit compte rendu de ce que vous aurez vu.

Amusez-vous à fond et profitez bien. 

__

 enjoy  :Wink:  jo

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, ben en fait, j'ai pas pu prendre mon appareil photo, mais un pote en a pris, mais malheureusement il n'est pas alle aux confs gentoo, mais bon, pour le contenu des confs, pas besoin de photos, je pense que les autres personnes sur place et moi meme feront un resumé écrit pour vous  :Smile: 

Pour avoir des photos "generales" : http://mastermac.free.fr/Fosdem_2005/

----------

## bollzy

 *Quote:*   

> Mail all contribution (pics or links) to pics (at) fosdem.org. If too much attachments, ramses (at) smeyers.be. If possible, please provide a link to a tar/rar/zip file.

 

Envoyer vos photos à pics (at) fosdem.org serait une très bonne initiative.

----------

## fafounet

Y'en a aussi qui étaient tellement fainéants qu'ils ne se sont pas levés le dimanche matin  :Laughing: 

----------

## bollzy

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Y'en a aussi qui étaient tellement fainéants qu'ils ne se sont pas levés le dimanche matin :lol:

 

En attendant, moi mes bières je les paye 5¤ les 8 litres, et c'est pas de la pisse de chat et pendant toute l'année ! :twisted:

----------

## bemixam

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Y'en a aussi qui étaient tellement fainéants qu'ils ne se sont pas levés le dimanche matin 

 

en meme temps on a pas vraiment vu grand chose non plus le dimanche ...  :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

Si l'écran bleu de la fin de la conf gentoo (que apparement beaucoup de monde a raté)

----------

## alctraz

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Si l'écran bleu de la fin de la conf gentoo (que apparement beaucoup de monde a raté)

 

De quel ecran bleu tu parles? L'orateur?

----------

## fafounet

A la fin de la présentation, le pc était éteint et il y avait l'écran bleu du rétroprojecteur. Et j'ai pu constater que beaucoup de monde du forum était arrivé juste pour voir ca (dont notre modérateur TGL qui n'a pas montré l'éxemple  :Laughing:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> A la fin de la présentation, le pc était éteint et il y avait l'écran bleu du rétroprojecteur. Et j'ai pu constater que beaucoup de monde du forum était arrivé juste pour voir ca (dont notre modérateur TGL qui n'a pas montré l'éxemple  )

 

Moi j'etais plus ou moins a l'heure  :Smile:  ... quand on compte qu'on s'etait paume en partant de l'auberge et qu'on avait aterri sur une autoroute en direction de liege ...

----------

## TGL

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> (dont notre modérateur TGL qui n'a pas montré l'éxemple  )

 

Mais, heu...

Moi j'étais parti pour une petite ballade dans Bruxelle le dimanche matin (pakeu bon quand même, c'est zoli), mais j'ai mis un peu plus de temps que prévu à retrouver le chemin de la ligne de tramway après  :Laughing: 

----------

## alctraz

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> A la fin de la présentation, le pc était éteint et il y avait l'écran bleu du rétroprojecteur. Et j'ai pu constater que beaucoup de monde du forum était arrivé juste pour voir ca (dont notre modérateur TGL qui n'a pas montré l'éxemple  )

 

ho ok, j'ai cru un moment qu'il s'agissait d'un ecran bleu de la mort ala windows :p

----------

## ercete

désolé, j'ai complètement laché le coup...

J'étais à la fac, la reprise apres 6 mois de stage fut assez difficile

(méga-croûtage + flemmardisation + cagne instinctive)

et en plus j'ai plus le net depuis mon déménagement !!

cri du coeur d'un gentooiste sans emerge sync !!!

allez quoi : ptite larme ;(

Bon ca a donné quoi FOSDEM, quelqu'un aurait l'adresse du site avec des vidéos par hasard  :Question: 

EDIT: hum, et si je lisais les 3 pages avant de poster ? (auto-slapage)

----------

